# Battery question



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been using batteries designed as "floor scrubber" batteries.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
Are they the same as these 
Surrette Rolls Battery 6 Volt 400 Amp Hour S-530 [S-530] - $348.95

I am using them because they were given to me. Can some one , in plain English , tell me the difference if any.
Also if I need to add to the battery bank can I combine the two types?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

They're both like Trojan L-16's..

NAPA 8281D Replacement Battery by US Battery - US L16HC XC - Napa Batteries - Deep Cycle Batteries

I don't see enough difference to worry about. Just don't mix old with new..


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> I have been using batteries designed as "floor scrubber" batteries.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> Are they the same as these
> Surrette Rolls Battery 6 Volt 400 Amp Hour S-530 [S-530] - $348.95
> ...


Externally, yes they are the same.

Internally, there are a few differences. The NAPA batteries should have bracing extra between the plates to keep them from touching when jostled arournd in the floor scrubber. 

The Surrettes are designed more for stationary use so do not have the extra bracing. This allows better circulation of the electrolite around the plates.

The 2 batteries will have different internal resistance so they should not be mixed. Mixing them will also void the warranttees.

WWW


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I will stick with the ones I have. If I need to add to the battery bank, as long as I create a separate bank of new ones I am OK? They are $60 cheaper.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

To use the expression . . Good . .Better . .BEST

Well the NAPA will be on the lower end....
The Surrette's are on the premium end . . . .

NO I would NOT mix them together . . .

Pay close attention to charging / discharging for max life . . .
If they were given to you then expect that a good portion of their life has been used up..........

good luck.........


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

if you are new to it I would suggest starting with the napa batts. A lot of people including myself ruin he first set of batteries in a year or two while learning how much elect the really use. Then graduate to the rolls


----------

